# front side marker bulb replacement



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

I would like to know how to replaced the 194 side marker bulbs in my 2016 GEN2 Cruze with the projector headlights.

There is a large and small round access plug on the back of the headlight assy. The larger one gives access to the headlamp bulb and I assume the smaller plug gives access to the side marker lamps. I removed it and there is some kind of connector there, but I can't figure how it can be removed.

Has anyone replaced these lamps before or have an idea ?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There are no 194 sized bulbs in a Gen2 projector headlamp. The orange side markers lamps are LED and not technically serviceable.
Note the two points of light...Two LEDs.
View attachment 270225


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

And that is great news ! Thank you Maven.

I thought there were two 194's in there.

I wonder why the small round access plug is there ?


----------

